# does ur gu do this?



## frost (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so when i scratch my little guy on his back he arches it like a cat.im not sure if he likes it or if its more of a defensive move. let me know what u think.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 22, 2011)

im dont got my tegu yet but doesnt it mean its trying to look bigger it means it doesnt like it i think not to sure tho so tho


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 22, 2011)

My rhino iguana and my savannah monitor do this I have no idea if it is defensive behavior.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont got my tegu yet but doesnt it mean its trying to look bigger so it would scare away you not to sure tho

i tryed to fix the mistakes on the first comment i didnt mean to post too lol sorry


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 22, 2011)

Couple of questions to ask yourself then. One, did your gu turn his head towards, you and get this tail ready to take a shot at you. Most of the time it's just reading body language, obviously they aren't going to talk to you, also did he/she start huffing about it, or, quite possibly he/she had an itch and was trying to help you and them. I know most lizards if threatened would probably raise off the ground a little, turn towards you, and you would see the tail at the body come off the ground a little to get ready to swing.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet it feels good to them like getting a back scratch. I have seen my savannah rubbing her back under the couch.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 22, 2011)

I know my sav loved it, he didn't like me handling him much, so I kept it to a minimum,but if I started scratching his back, well he would stay as long as I would scratch lol. My iguana would use the one rock that was in there, which sometimes turned out to be pretty funny the positions he would move to, to reach certain areas on his back. My swift, well he just used his rock to kill every companion I got for him, had him forever, guess he didn't want to share.


----------



## frost (Jun 22, 2011)

haha nice guys. well he didnt turn towards me or get his tail ready to whip. believe me i know when there getting ready to do that lol. i figured he either liked it or i was scaring him. i wouldend call it a huff either he kinda starts off then calms down..hmm guess i wont know unless i can talk to him,which wold be awesome.think of how much easier taking care of our companions would be if we could just listen to what they need instead of guessing and doing a bunch of research.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 22, 2011)

i really think both my tegus love it! but thats just me, they lift their backs up super high and just stand there like a cat.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

My female tegu would do that sometimes when i scratched her back, i knew her body language when she didnt want to be bothered and this definately wasnt that, its kinda like she enjoyed it


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 22, 2011)

im so glad to hear i was wrong lol im always gunna be doin that i hope my tegu loves it lol thats the one thing that will sell my gf over is being able to pet it and it show some kind of liking to it


----------



## frost (Jun 22, 2011)

haha kinda funny how they do that when u scratch em.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 22, 2011)

_ It's normal,.. all of mine have done it even the new guy today. I want to get a pic of one them doing what would be the equivalent of scratching their butt.  For me it's one of the cutest things I've seen them do,.. just haven't been able to catch it. _


----------

